
Auto-prioritise your tasks with eisedo - caglap
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eisedo.com is a new task manager app inspired by the Eisenhower Matrix. What makes it unique is that it automatically prioritises your tasks for you, helping you to manage your time in the most productive way.<p>Now, you no longer have to worry about which tasks to tackle first - eisedo will work it out for you. Not only are your tasks automatically prioritised, you&#x27;re also able to identify and eliminate time-wasting activities to ensure you dedicate your time to tasks that help you to achieve your goals.
======
PaulHoule
If it was that important I wouldn't want to wait for it!

~~~
caglap
Good things come to those who wait, right?

------
caglap
Also, the first 500 members to register will win free membership for life, so
be sure to check it out!

------
peterm12
when will the site launch?

~~~
caglap
Hopefully within the next couple of weeks!

